# What are the differences between Synapse and Synapse HM?



## bigreen505 (Jun 10, 2007)

*What are the differences between the original Synapse and 2009 frames?*

Can anyone tell me what the differences are between the original carbon Synapse and the current Synapse Hi Mod? They look like they have nothing in common besides the name. I have an original Synapse and am just curious about the differences.


----------

